# TEAM BASS XTREME 2016



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey guys, go to teambassxtreme.com to see whats new for 2016. Where can you fish in Ohio for 165.00, and have a chance to win a new Stratos bass boat. There are 7 divisions through out Ohio. Championship will be on Mosquito Oct 1/2. There are also opens all year long. For the guys from NE Ohio, rumor has it open on Mosquito in May??? . Don't miss out. Im old school, back in the day, at championships there was food, and tons of prizes, and good payouts, well welcome to TBX. Check us out, we would love to have you fish with us.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

BTW-there are some divisions of this trail with 6 tournaments and have $125 entry fees. After you pay the registration fees you can fish any division!


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Correct. I only run the Mahoning div. Others are else where in the state. I tryed to avoid other circuits, best as i could. Anglers can fish more than one this way . 2016 should be a great season.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

The TBX Mahoning division schedule looks real good. 

I hope I'm not over stepping my bounds here, but TBX is also having an Elite series for northeast Ohio. It's a one on one tournament. One angler per boat, you against everybody else.

I know the guy who's going to be running it. He's an OGF member as well. He's putting the final touches on a schedule that looks pretty tasty as well.

I know I'm psyched for both the series.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

You are correct Bassbme, us northeast guys should be real happy this year. Team bass extreme is moving in a positive dirrection i think. See ya on the water.....


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Its official......mosquito open on May 7th. Week after madness. More info later. Should be a great event.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Excited to have the team and elite series up here.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Just so everyone knows. The northeast elites schedule will have some changes before it is set in stone. That schedule was made before NOAA's schedule came out.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

New tentative schedule for NE Elites is done and permit applications have been submitted. http://www.teambassxtreme.com/North-East-Elites.html


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

You guys going out of main ramp or causeway. We have 2 day open out of Main Ramp usually have 40 or so boats. 08/27-28


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Well , we will more than likely be picking a different date.  Thanks for the heads up bud.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Anyone have a rough idea when the Elite Series schedule will be finalized in NEO?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

All permits were mailed out. Just waiting for the approvals


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

We are signing up for Mahoning this year. Like the schedule.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

sbino18 said:


> We are signing up for Mahoning this year. Like the schedule.


Thanks, going to try and make this a great year for all.


----------

